
WebOS-style multitasking now on every jailbroken iPhone | Front Side Bus - matteodallombra
http://www.frontsidebus.net/2011/09/07/webos-style-multitasking-now-on-every-jailbroken-iphone/
======
mcdoh
I picked this app up, it seems pretty slick. Can anyone compare this with
multifl0w?

